# Unable to accept ping when moving



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Happened with the new update. Request came in, touched to accept. Warning message "Unavailable while in motion". Request expired. A friend had the same problem today. I quit the app, restarted and seemed to work. This in motion restriction is a real pain. Another time I had to pull over on the highway to cancel a job because I could not cancel while moving.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

ShiftySheik said:


> Happened with the new update. Request came in, touched to accept. Warning message "Unavailable while in motion". Request expired. A friend had the same problem today. I quit the app, restarted and seemed to work. This in motion restriction is a real pain. Another time I had to pull over on the highway to cancel a job because I could not cancel while moving.


I messaged uber and the uberwala replied with canned message about it being a safety update. I replied "if it has to do with safety why send the pi g at all? We cant accept while moving then why send it?". What a bunch of inept people. I missed two suv pings east bound in the burbs today. Most likely i was not the first to miss them as both were ovet 5 miles out.

They need to either get rid of this new updated safety precaution or stop sending pings when moving completely.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm going to be pissed if this is an upcoming update. I like to drive around and accept pings on the move.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I guess they don't care about safety if it's a stacked ping, right? Unsafe to accept a ping if you're driving alone, but they encourage it if your car is full of passengers.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber's job is to make the driver's job worse by the hour.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This is a joke. So it is going to be safer for hundreds of thousands of Uber drivers to suddenly stop or pull over in order to accept the pings? What are they thinking?!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> This is a joke. So it is going to be safer for hundreds of thousands of Uber drivers to suddenly stop or pull over in order to accept the pings? What are they thinking?!


That's not the point, you won't get pings is my guess when you are moving if that's their rule.


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> That's not the point, you won't get pings is my guess when you are moving if that's their rule.


I did get pings when moving but some I could not accept because I was moving. Uber support says they knew about this and have now fixed it.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Anyone experiencing this can confirm their platform (Android/iOS)?

This has to be a screw up and will be fixed, but what I'm worried about is now that I know that they are testing using motion sensor on the app, what kind of action in the app that they are planning to restrict us on doing in the future? They are clearly thinking about implementing something related to this.


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

CarmEsp said:


> Anyone experiencing this can confirm their platform (Android/iOS)?
> 
> This has to be a screw up and will be fixed, but what I'm worried about is now that I know that they are testing using motion sensor on the app, what kind of action in the app that they are planning to restrict us on doing in the future? They are clearly thinking about implementing something related to this.


I use Android. The motion sensor has been active for quite a while in NYC but had never interfered with accepting a request. It will say "unavailable in motion" if you try to check earnings, change your settings, etc.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's a New York City rule. Do you think Uber wants fewer available drivers to accept rides? Most are driving around. This would cut down the driver pool by 75%


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> This is a joke. So it is going to be safer for hundreds of thousands of Uber drivers to suddenly stop or pull over in order to accept the pings? What are they thinking?!


What is are you using and what version of the app?


----------

